# Motto at end of post



## Hooked (14/9/17)

How do I insert a motto as my signature at the end of a post? On my Profile page I've had two mottos, but neither of them appear. N.B. I post from a pc, not Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

Hooked said:


> How do I insert a motto as my signature at the end of a post? On my Profile page I've had two mottos, but neither of them appear. N.B. I post from a pc, not Tapatalk



I normally use my iPone, but let's see if my signature appears here. I have set one up, but never tested it from the Web interface


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I normally use my iPone, but let's see if my signature appears here. I have set one up, but never tested it from the Web interface


Sorry - it does not seem to work - it does on the iPhone side with the signature that I have setup there. I'm sure somebody will guide you shortly.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sorry - it does not seem to work - it does on the iPhone side with the signature that I have setup there. I'm sure somebody will guide you shortly.


I have found something else - let's see


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I have found something else - let's see


@Hooked - OK - seems that it working now. This is what I did:

1. In the top righthand corner you will see your name
2. Muse-over on it and you will see an option for "Signature" in the drop down
3. Select this - which will take you to the section to edit your
4. Type in your signature and select "Save" at the bottom

That should work for you - let me know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Sorry - it does not seem to work - it does on the iPhone side with the signature that I have setup there. I'm sure somebody will guide you shortly.


Yours did work! It appears as "We are what we think. All that we are ..."


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Yours did work! It appears as "We are what we think. All that we are ..."



So try as per the steps that I send earlier and let me know if it works for you 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (14/9/17)

Ah! I should open my eyes!! I'm sure it'll work now - many thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Ah! I should open my eyes!! I'm sure it'll work now - many thanks!


It did work - Be with those who bring out the best in you; not the stress in you.

One less stress for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

